# Anyone in the Campania region???



## LisaJW (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here... I recently moved to Italy with my husband and 2 young children (September).

We live about an hour south of Salerno. I'd love to hear from anyone in the area.

Lisa


----------



## FabianVH (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Lisa,
Iam about 1.5hrs from Salerno. In a little town call San Marco dei Cavoti. Is that any where near you?
Frank


----------

